
Show HN: Curated news and opinion articles, that you would have never read - 02thoeva
https://thecounterpart.co/
======
Aeolun
But… who selects these pieces and how?

~~~
02thoeva
Fair question. As it stands, there are 2 of us collecting and curating the
pieces from what we consider some of the better liberal and conservative
opinion sources.

We're trying to maintain the quality and integrity of the articles by limiting
the number of newsletters we send out to one a fortnight.

It's possible in the future we'll open it up to readers to submit insightful
articles for others to read. The curated newsletter is step one to gauge
interest in such a product.

